

Something Hacker News Taught Me - bane
http://banehn.blogspot.com/2014/09/something-hacker-news-taught-me.html

======
Rubix117
I completely agree. Cyclists will always go on about how they have the right
to use the road, how they have the right to be in the middle of traffic how
they can block country roads by cycling in big columns. Then they will get
pissed when they cut across a lane and get beeped at, shout at cars as if its
their fault and how perfect they are.

Then next thing you know there a cyclist gets on a path and cuts through a red
light. Then complain when a pedestrian gets in the way on the path. I have
been hit and nearly hit on the foot path by so many cyclists and they seem to
blame me.

Cyclists can't have there cake and eat it too no matter what they think.

